# Reptile Care Magazine out now



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

This issue ( Vol 4 issue 3) has been posted out to all subscribers and trade customers this week.
This edition contains features on:-


Elaphe schrenki 
British reptiles - Adders 
Tegus 
Breeding Melleri 
Shinglebacks 
Pastel Ball pythons 
As well as part one of an interview with the Anaconda expert Jesus Rivas 
and part 5 of J Cornelius's series discusses imports from Africa. 
There is also an article on the Andamans and one on the reptiles of Ghana. Plus all the usual stuff such as a website review, book review - Austin Stevens etc etc 

Any subscribers who do not recieve their copy within a week please email [email protected] or phone the Reptile Zone on 0117 9693013 - leave a message for Pete.
thanks


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

I paid for a sub well over 12 months ago and im still waiting for an issue to come through, so dont get upset if i dont hold my breath waiting for this one to come through :no1:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I was just about to ask about how much/how to go about getting a sub lol.. Think I will wait and see now


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

WeThePeople said:


> I paid for a sub well over 12 months ago and im still waiting for an issue to come through, so dont get upset if i dont hold my breath waiting for this one to come through :no1:


Perhaps you should give them a ring, they were tremendously helpful with my troublesome subscription.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Johelian said:


> Perhaps you should give them a ring, they were tremendously helpful with my troublesome subscription.


Its on my to do list, have to trawl through all my bank statements to find the date the cheque was cashed - it'll take me for ever so i keep putting it off : victory:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi There

Im afraid that we did not own the company 12 months ago, so whatever went wrong was in the hands of the previous company. But if you can find evidence on your statements we will most certainly sort it out for you. We only took over in April.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

So... how would you go about setting up a sub?


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi there
You can send an email to the address given in the first post and you will be emailed the details from the person working in the subscriptions department. I think subscriptions are currently £15.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Angi said:


> Hi There
> 
> Im afraid that we did not own the company 12 months ago, so whatever went wrong was in the hands of the previous company. But if you can find evidence on your statements we will most certainly sort it out for you. We only took over in April.


Do you know who i would of made a cheque payable too so i can look it up?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> Do you know who i would of made a cheque payable too so i can look it up?


Mulberry Publications Ltd.
(got an older magazine in my hands and that's who it says to make payment to)

Correct me if I'm wrong though Angi.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Yep, it was owned by Mulberry publications.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

so should i recieve it by saturday or next week? i had trouble last time but phoned up and they sent it, just wondering if i'll need to phone again.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

about time to.....


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> I paid for a sub well over 12 months ago and im still waiting for an issue to come through, so dont get upset if i dont hold my breath waiting for this one to come through :no1:


It's under new ownership. Contact them, they are always more than helpfull.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

got mines this weekend.brilliant article about mellors written by rickezee hats off to him.!!


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

am told my mug shot is in this one:crazy:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

gaz said:


> am told my mug shot is in this one:crazy:


It is indeed


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

*grabs me mag*
oooh oooh which page?? 

the only person i recognised is nerys and also george and mildred the chams lol


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

weeminx said:


> *grabs me mag*
> oooh oooh which page??
> 
> the only person i recognised is nerys and also george and mildred the chams lol


Same page as Nerys is on I think  The show article.


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

ratboy said:


> Same page as Nerys is on I think  The show article.


isnt it on the opposite page, I only look at the pictures when i first get it and had to double check twice when i saw his pic........will my mag be worth anymore if i get him to sign it..:lolsign:


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

I havent had mine, boo! :'(


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

NicolaMe said:


> isnt it on the opposite page, I only look at the pictures when i first get it and had to double check twice when i saw his pic........will my mag be worth anymore if i get him to sign it..:lolsign:


yep will be worth 3p then:diablo:


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

Johelian said:


> I havent had mine, boo! :'(


some one is safe from Gaz's mugshot then:lolsign:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Your copy will be with you soon Gaz, it will be posted out first thing tomorrow.
If anyone does not recieve their mag by Saturday, then please do contact me and I will sort it out for you.

So whats the verdict on the mag for those who have got it already?


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

Angi said:


> Your copy will be with you soon Gaz, it will be posted out first thing tomorrow.
> If anyone does not recieve their mag by Saturday, then please do contact me and I will sort it out for you.
> 
> So whats the verdict on the mag for those who have got it already?


 
I loved it, once i finally sat down to read it instead of flicking through the pics. But it is one of the very few mags that i will read from cover to cover even if the bit im reading doesnt really interest me to start with it still fascinates me (and the added bonus of Guru Gaz in there too :lolsign


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Angi said:


> So whats the verdict on the mag for those who have got it already?


It was alright I s'pose   

Seriously, the interview with Jesus Rivas was one of the best I have read for a long, long time.... brilliant stuff.


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

ratboy said:


> It was alright I s'pose
> 
> Seriously, the interview with Jesus Rivas was one of the best I have read for a long, long time.... brilliant stuff.


Oh i love him, love watching him wrestle with the anacondas on tv :werd:


----------



## mcald (May 8, 2007)

Isn't naturilistic setup part 2 in it?


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

Angi said:


> So whats the verdict on the mag for those who have got it already?


i wish there was more to do with lizards in there, no offence but snakes don't really do it for me :|
i'll never stop ordering it tho :thumb:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

The next instalment of naturalistic set ups is in the following issue as the people writing were too lsate submitting it.

For the guy wanting more lizards info - there is an article on Caimen lizards in the following issue, plus another lizard article in issue 5. I have also spoken to one of the worlds biggest lizard breeders in the last 48 hours and he has confirmed the he will be writing for us once he has completed his book - but Im not mentioning any names yet.
We also have three writers working on gecko articles as we speak.

If anyone has any specific requests then please pop on over to the Reptile care Magazine Forums and post in the appropriate section and we will try our best to accommodate you.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

gaz said:


> some one is safe from Gaz's mugshot then:lolsign:


don't the police have an up to date one gaz :beer8:


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

I went to the only shop in Scotland (that i know of)today to get my copy of the magazine. Was looking forward to reading the article that Rick wrote. So i had a quick look in the car coming home never seen Ricks bit, so thought ill have a proper look when i get home. Get home read throught the magazine and i read this "Reptilecare Wishes all of its readers, stockist and advertisers a Happy New Year! We would like to thank you all for you support throughout 2005":roll2: I bought Volume 3 Issue 1, what a muppet:icon_redface:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Angi said:


> Your copy will be with you soon Gaz, it will be posted out first thing tomorrow.
> If anyone does not recieve their mag by Saturday, then please do contact me and I will sort it out for you.
> 
> So whats the verdict on the mag for those who have got it already?


I thought it was one of the best reads of the year. I love the all new lay out and very good articles. I have probs reading but find the way pete writes very easy for me to read( no idea why but always have done), so his articles are tops for me.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

butter morph said:


> I thought it was one of the best reads of the year. I love the all new lay out and very good articles. I have probs reading but find the way Pete writes very easy for me to read( no idea why but always have done), so his articles are tops for me.


Thank you for your compliments, Paul. Pete has taken a step back from writing lately but I will pass on your comments.


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

ive never seen any reptile mags in shops, i went online to get mine 'Reptile' comes from the USA, great mag n all but i want one from the uk.

i have seen reptile care in my rep shop but never bought it, having red the first post i think i will now

is there any other rep magazines available to us brits???


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Still dont have mine :'(


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Johanna

Your magazine ( issue3) was definately posted, it was one of around 10 that was posted a bit later than others ( after we spoke via pm on 29/10/07) because I was double checking addresses of people who had said they had not recieved it previously.
I even have the piece of paper in front of me with your name and address and it is ticked for when I sent it out.
We will post another one out to you tomorrow morning, please do let me know when it arrives.


Volume 4 Issue 4 has been posted out today to around 1200 people, more will be posted out over the next few days.


----------

